# Coop Direction



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

What is the correct direction a pigeon coop should face? North,South,East or West?
Thank You


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thoughts on the topic seem to vary, although there are some issues of agreement overall in what to avoid. Here's a link that you might find helpful
on the direction a loft should face:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18288&highlight=lofts+face+east

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

firstimer said:


> What is the correct direction a pigeon coop should face? North,South,East or West?
> Thank You



The best direction is SOUTH. You want the opening/aviary facing where there is the most sun. If you can't face it "true" south, then southwest or southeast would work. I would stay away from facing it in a northly direction if possible.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

South offer sun in winter months to shine in the loft. And not as much in the summer. .south east offers morning to noon sun at least and shade for afternoon. South west would be ok in winter But summer to much afternoon sun. East South east or sraight south is a good facing. But we do as we have to on locations at times.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI FIRSTIMER, WELCOME to pigeon talk the answer to your question is easy SOUTH is the best pigeons love to bask in the sun and its good for them. GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Our pigeon coop faces a _southteast_ direction. Tha main reason for the east slant is so we can keep a watch on the front of the pigeon coop from various points of our house .The morning sun also shines on them to provide warmth on the plastic over the hardware cloth front.A section in the front has a 4 foot ventilation door (not plastic covered) that can be opened up most mornings especially when the morning to early afternoon sun is shinging its rays on the front.They have the needed rays and the warmer air for ventilation.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank you for all the help everyone.
I hope everyone has great holidays.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

South is the correct direction to face your loft! IMHO!


----------

